# Check atomizer



## The_Rio (26/12/16)

Hi all, I have th Ijoy combo rdta, I wicked it at around 7pm on Monday and it was okay, build was 0.22 ohm and from about 8pm til 11pm I chain vaped and it worked.
Then suddenly I got a check atomizer on my mod (Fuchai 213), and if I unscrew and screw it back on it fires once and second time it says check atomizer, if I put any other atomizer on it works but with the combo keeps giving me check atomizer, what could be the problem?


----------



## RichJB (27/12/16)

Check that the coil leads are tightened down correctly. That is the most common fault. It could be something else like a dodgy 510 connection but that's what I would check first.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (27/12/16)

RichJB said:


> Check that the coil leads are tightened down correctly. That is the most common fault. It could be something else like a dodgy 510 connection but that's what I would check first.


Agree to the above, those grub screws are a bit of a devil to get tight without damaging them. Also the combo has a number of connections between the positive pin and the build deck as the build decks are replaceable. Make sure the build deck is securely tightened onto the pin running through the middle of the tank by loosening the positive pin, tightening the deck and then re-tightening the positive pin.

Maybe best to take the whole thing apart, giving it a good clean, and then putting it all securely back together. It is an awesome tank so I hope you come right.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------

